# My First Revolver Is Also My First Taurus.



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

I just got my first Revolver. It is a Taurus M605 with 2 inch barrel. I paid 250 for it. I took it to the range and started off with 38spl rounds. I used federal JHP, Blazer Aluminum, and American Eagle FMJs. Tthey all worked great. Then I tried a few 357 rounds. WOW what a kick, I have Hogue mono grips and I think that helped with the recoil. So far I love it and it wont be my last Taurus.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck with it.
The first two Taurus revolvers I bought were the last Taurus guns I will ever buy.
I lost my backside on those two junk guns.
I hope your gun is better than the two pieces of crap I bought.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

My first revolver was also a Taurus. It was the 85 (.38 special). I still regret trading it off. They are suprisingly (spell check?) accurate too, at least mine was.

Good luck with it!


----------



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah I took a gambleandI bought it anyways despite all the negative comments, So far its been great.


----------

